# Scelta delle USE Flags per Gnome

## soeca

Ragazzi sto installando Gentoo seguendo la guida online e sono arrivato al punto di dover scegliere le USE Flags! Premetto ho un EEEPC 1000HE e vorrei avere come WM Gnome!Queste sono le USE Flags che ho scelto:

```
USE="X aac alsa apm bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding css cups cxx dbus doc dri dvd exif ffmpeg gif gimp gnome gphoto2 gstreamer gtk gzip hal hddtemp java jpeg latex libgda libnotify lm_sensor mp3 mp4 modules mpeg msn networkmanager ogg onegl pcmcia pdf png pulseaudio raw tiff usb unicode wifi win32codecs"
```

 che ne pensate??secondo voi vanno bene o sarebbe meglio toglierne/aggiungerne qualcuna????Fatemi sapere. Grazie a tutti

----------

## cloc3

 :Smile: 

----------

## k01

ma quelle le hai inserite tutte in make.conf o le hai estratte da emerge --info?? stai utilizzando il profilo creato apposta per gnome che ti attiva le flag più importanti? usa eselect profile list per vedere i profili disponibili

----------

## soeca

Le ho inserite tutte nel make.conf!!il comando che mi hai dato l'ho usato però tra i vari profili ho scelto quello di default perché gli altri erano profili desktop e io gentoo lo devo mettere su un netbook solo per questo motivo ho scelto il default...ma perché sono troppe???

----------

## Onip

"desktop" sta per uso desktop, non per computer desktop. metti il profilo desktop/gnome e vedrai che avrai poche aggiunte\modifiche da fare a mano, è lì apposta.

----------

